# modified b12



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

did you guys see the picture of that modified b12 from hawai in the july issu of nissanperformancemag


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

which issue july 2002 i searched it and i didnt find it .. send a link or somthing


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2002)

is this what you were talking bout? http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/september99/

I like the intake. is it for carbed motors?


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

The intake is from DG racing


----------



## mustang302 (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july02/images/hawaii19.jpg

The one in front of the blue 240sx

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july02/images/hawaii18.jpg


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

actually that intake looks alot like DG racings but it was custom
made for John back in the day b4 DG made his. same type of design though.


haha tight i see his back


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2002)

*ThAts Me*

That's me right there thnx guys 



Oh Ya i Have a question ppl how the hell u put a pix on this ??


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

when you post click the image tag 










then paste your link to the window that pops up.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

whoa thats kinda trippy, it says the same thing in the pic as the post...!
Its like looking into those mirrors in the barber shop. The reflection goes on forever! (k, Im not that dumb, but it was still cool...)

-Nick


----------

